# Wotofo Chieftain 220W or Limitless 200W Box Mod?



## Jasonjardine07 (19/9/16)

Hi guys. My friend is looking at these 2 mods. What are your guys suggestions?


----------



## kev mac (20/9/16)

Jasonjardine07 said:


> Hi guys. My friend is looking at these 2 mods. What are your guys suggestions?


I don't think he'd do bad with either


----------

